# What do you guys think Jeff Seid is running?



## Toxiic (Mar 11, 2015)

Do you you guys think he's running gear year round or cycles on and off?

I'm not gonna lie he has one of the best physique I've ever seen.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

He's natural.


----------



## Toxiic (Mar 11, 2015)

sen said:


> He's natural.


No he's not. Good one tho


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Toxiic said:


> No he's not. Good one tho


Only ever watched one video of him and it was a chest thing with kai Greene. Probably the most irritating video I've ever seen.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Toxiic said:


> No he's not. Good one tho


Actually he is lol... He only looks mega impressive in Photoshop pics/ great lighting. Great genetics for physique though


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

zyphy said:


> Actually he is lol... He only looks mega impressive in Photoshop pics/ great lighting. Great genetics for physique though


He looks good in videos I think, maybe not as big as he looks in photoshops


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Lewy_h said:


> He looks good in videos I think, maybe not as big as he looks in photoshops


Thats because he has a good body frame and is shredded. Not necessarily due to his muscle mass which is exaggerated by angles, lighting etc which he is a master of

people can take all the gear they want, still won't look like him because of his genetics


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

"Natural" lol ok.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Jeff is not natural.


----------



## Toxiic (Mar 11, 2015)

zyphy said:


> Actually he is lol... He only looks mega impressive in Photoshop pics/ great lighting. Great genetics for physique though


Okay maybe he is I honestly don't think so but maybe im wrong. But check this video out and pause at 0:43 here is the link


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Toxiic said:


> Okay maybe he is I honestly don't think so but maybe im wrong. But check this video out and pause at 0:43 here is the link


Tren at 16 or something then


----------



## Toxiic (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes said:


> Jeff is not natural.


What would you say he's taking?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Toxiic said:


> What would you say he's taking?


The same things other people take. Have you seen his posing vids where he's got major clen shakes?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Definitely on tren, stays lean year round so must be on it a lot of the time. Probably T3 as well.


----------



## Toxiic (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes said:


> The same things other people take. Have you seen his posing vids where he's got major clen shakes?


Oh hell yeah ik lol it always makes me laugh. What is everyone taking now days to look like that?


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Toxiic said:


> Do you you guys think he's running gear year round or cycles on and off?
> 
> I'm not gonna lie he has one of the best physique I've ever seen.


I would say on season is test prop/mast prop /ten ace @ 100mg all, mon/wed/fri, with 100 mcg of igflr3, clem, and hcg. Off season, probably long Ester everything from above, @ 250 test/150/150, monthurs, with hgh and probably hcg then too. Note that he is still really young too.

This is just a guess.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Toxiic said:


> Okay maybe he is I honestly don't think so but maybe im wrong. But check this video out and pause at 0:43 here is the link


lmfao saw the vid for 5 secs then shut it, two guys who look like they've never touched a dumbell










Seid at 15

people underestimate how important genetics are- he has the perfect blend of genetics for physique. some people are genetically gifted in conditioning etc that's just life, just some people aren't willing to accept it and scream roids roids roids.


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

Op it doesn't matter as, even if you took the same cycle you still wouldn't look like him. How do I know this??

From the uneducated question, what training style does he use, what form of carbs does he use for fullness?

Nope "what dem roidz da bra on"


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

also seid was a wrestler in his early years so he was pretty 'athletic', dig up some history about him and you'll see it's not 'roids'. compare him at 15 and then compare that to zyzz at the same age lol.... no comparison


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

Can I just add I still can't get over the size of the t!t on them 15 year olds on big fat jipo weddings.

( . )V( . )

Love them bangers!!!


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

BobbyD said:


> Can I just add I still can't get over the size of the t!t on them 15 year olds on big fat jipo weddings.
> 
> ( . )V( . )
> 
> Love them bangers!!!


lmfao

dat dere puberty gyno


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

zyphy said:


> lmfao
> 
> dat dere puberty gyno


That's what mine are like now


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Lewy_h said:


> That's what mine are like now


we're all gonna make it brah


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

He's gotta be running a few miles a week he's pretty fit guy


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Couple of short cycles of Test p, Tren a and masteron in a year. All IMO. I find him smaller in videos than photos but still larger than me!


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

he runs a marathon, I think


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Tren var clen t3


----------



## Toxiic (Mar 11, 2015)

BobbyD said:


> Op it doesn't matter as, even if you took the same cycle you still wouldn't look like him. How do I know this??
> 
> From the uneducated question, what training style does he use, what form of carbs does he use for fullness?
> 
> Nope "what dem roidz da bra on"


I understand that genetics play a HUGE part in bodybuilding. That doesn't mean he couldn't start using test at a young age. I know a guy from the gym that started at age 15, he is 19 now and has a body like Jeff.


----------



## Toxiic (Mar 11, 2015)

I love how a lot of people think he is naturally because you look at a picture of him a few years back. Yes he does have good genetics but that doesn't mean he didn't start using some kind of steroid at a young age. And the clen twitches he gets, I doubt that's the only thing he takes.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Dont think he is even Human lol


----------



## Toxiic (Mar 11, 2015)

trapman said:


> Dont think he is even Human lol


I think hulk banged jb and Jeff came out


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I would say he's running 5k pretty regularly, maybe 10k, he doesn't look like a long distance man, but I would say he gets his cardio in.


----------



## Toxiic (Mar 11, 2015)

Brook877 said:


> I would say he's running 5k pretty regularly, maybe 10k, he doesn't look like a long distance man, but I would say he gets his cardio in.


Haha I some times wonder if you guys are serious


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Threads like this make me laugh. U could run the exact same cycle, same diet, same training and wouldn't look anything like him. It's pre determined genetics that give him a very aesthetic look.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Toxiic said:


> Okay maybe he is I honestly don't think so but maybe im wrong. But check this video out and pause at 0:43 here is the link


He's an ifbb, he's using drugs. He's also a ****ing moron and doesn't even know the basics of nutrition. The amount if times he's had to delete videos because he's been called out on such things like "eggs are a great source of carbs" he's your typical surfer boy air head


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> He's an ifbb, he's using drugs. He's also a ****ing moron and doesn't even know the basics of nutrition. The amount if times he's had to delete videos because he's been called out on such things like "eggs are a great source of carbs" he's your typical surfer boy air head


I agree he has terrible knowledge on nutrition and some things are laughable and anyone who doesn't think he is on quite big dose of drugs is just retarded. He is an ifbb pro like you say.

But you can't knock his achievements. Youngest ifbb pro in history. Probably biggest social media/following any current bodybuilder has. Lives the dream of 98% of teens/young guys.

In fact, think I'm a bit envious...hehe.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

zyzz is jeff seid inspiration so instinctively jeff will take what zyzz did ...............

test / tren / clen / winstrol / DNP / anavar / gh / primo(maybe)....... no way anyone natural stepping on that Olympia stage.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Pretty much what everyone else takes.. Test tren vat mast winstrol DNP clen ECA GH peptides..


----------



## lachu543 (Dec 2, 2013)

Do You think "Aesthetic Crew" etc. stay with AAS like Tren year round? Is it possible to tolerate?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

HDU said:


> Pretty much what everyone else takes.. Test tren vat mast winstrol DNP clen ECA GH peptides..


Lmfao hope you're joking. Then again you're running a decent amount of gear and can't get shredded so not sure if srs


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

zyphy said:


> Lmfao hope you're joking. Then again you're running a decent amount of gear and can't get shredded so not sure if srs


You don't even have an avatar mate


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

jchpowell said:


> "Natural" lol ok.


Photo shopped, air brushed to the max


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

He's not natural but maybe if you saw him in real life with clothes on you might think he could be, pictures and videos very decieving espeically with photoshop.

On test year round, even on a blast probably doesn't run a huge ammount, uses tren a lot probably and might throw in oral every now and then but moderate test and tren is most likely his go to


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

HDU said:


> You don't even have an avatar mate


So? I could put up a pic of anyone and say it's me, doesn't mean **** pmsl


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

zyphy said:


> So? I could put up a pic of anyone and say it's me, doesn't mean **** pmsl


What the **** is your problem why you such a hater fvck off man


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

HDU said:


> What the **** is your problem why you such a hater fvck off man


hater lol? Just find some of these posts on this thread funny.. Yours in particular lol


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

zyphy said:


> hater lol? Just find some of these posts on this thread funny.. Yours in particular lol


Are you one of Jeff Seids G4P customers? Or maybe his boyfriend?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Are you one of Jeff Seids G4P customers? Or maybe his boyfriend?


Haha acts like it


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> Jeff Seid is not natural lol.


Merkle he's about as natty as natty peanut butter


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

he has the best physique you have ever seen? is he the first man you have ever seen with his top off?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> I know, looking like he does at his age just isn't natural.. Even if he's been training for years, that look just isn't natural.


Jeff is juiced to the gills. Probably has been since around 16 years old lol

juice + genetics


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Are you one of Jeff Seids G4P customers? Or maybe his boyfriend?


Hater troll I was at his house with chest brah last night m8


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

HDU said:


> Haha acts like it


lol even on grams of juice you won't look half as good as Jeff u mad


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

zyphy said:


> lol even on grams of juice you won't look half as good as Jeff u mad


Gunna bite m8


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

HDU said:


> Gunna bite m8


Jab 3cc's on the daily instead m8


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

sen said:


> Only ever watched one video of him and it was a chest thing with kai Greene. Probably the most irritating video I've ever seen.


You know what's really funny... I just cracked up because I really randomly came across a video last night on youtube and I was THIS close to poking my eyes out with my fork! This has got to be the single MOST irritating, nauseating, cringe-worthy video I have ever come across on youtube (closely followed by Jeff Seid):






I apologise in advance for what I have just shown you.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

zyphy said:


> Hater troll I was at his house with chest brah last night m8


Where were you in the manwich? It's not gay unless the balls touch.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Probably 2g vit c, copious amounts of creatine & some green tea to stay lean.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol at people thinking hes not natty.

Hes been training since a young age and has great genetics.

End of the day if Mike ohearn can get his body naturally, then im pretty sure Jeff is natural. Uk-M dont think anyone can have a good physique naturally.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Kristina said:


> You know what's really funny... I just cracked up because I really randomly came across a video last night on youtube and I was THIS close to poking my eyes out with my fork! This has got to be the single MOST irritating, nauseating, cringe-worthy video I have ever come across on youtube (closely followed by Jeff Seid):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guessing you don't want any juicy as **** selfies then, brah?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kristina said:


> You know what's really funny... I just cracked up because I really randomly came across a video last night on youtube and I was THIS close to poking my eyes out with my fork! This has got to be the single MOST irritating, nauseating, cringe-worthy video I have ever come across on youtube (closely followed by Jeff Seid):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's some proper bells on youtube!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> there's some proper bells on youtube!


Seriously! :lol:

It's a complete moment of "jesus christ, these kinds of people ACTUALLY do exist..." :death:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Seriously! :lol:
> 
> It's a complete moment of "jesus christ, these kinds of people ACTUALLY do exist..." :death:


the issue is that there are more morons out there who will think these kind of lads know what they're talking about!


----------



## Varenagan (Sep 11, 2014)

Test, Tren, Mast, Winny, Var, T3, T4, Clen, AIs and SERMs. Same stuff as every other **** with six pack abs.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Seriously! :lol:
> 
> It's a complete moment of "jesus christ, these kinds of people ACTUALLY do exist..." :death:


I think my blood pressure spiked after watching that... and I didn't even watch it with sound! Just the general hand motions and doing a video in a vest so small you might as well be topless whilst being about 10 stone wet made me fume. I think I need to lower the test... :laugh:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Alanricksnape said:


> I think my blood pressure spiked after watching that... and I didn't even watch it with sound! Just the general hand motions and doing a video in a vest so small you might as well be topless whilst being about 10 stone wet made me fume. I think I need to lower the test... :laugh:


Oooh you got away lucky!

Watch it with sound and you'll be sorry. :lol:


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Oooh you got away lucky!
> 
> Watch it with sound and you'll be sorry. :lol:



View attachment 167730


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

100% natural. Try leangains and you get the same results, its just gonna take a bit longer.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Varenagan said:


> Test, Tren, Mast, Winny, Var, T3, T4, Clen, AIs and SERMs. Same stuff as every other **** with six pack abs.


Wouldn't say that mate, @zyphy will be onto you


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

god knows how much, what and for how long...but the mofo is not natural lol. still cant believe we get these threads


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

The exact same as everyone else lol. hgh tren mast test EQ. orals in and out.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Jeff seid is my cousin .. hes natty

also my dads best mates sisters cousins step brothers good mates with mike ohearn he natty to ... apparently he just been taking 40g glutamine a day and raspberry ketones to burn all the fat off .. legit facts


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

if you think hes natty then you are an utter bellend, just leave this forum. I mean there's stupid and then there's utterly retarded. You look at the genuine natural competitions and look at those who have been lifting for a lot longer than he has and they just look skinny af, so if you think he can get to his size, keep growing and stay that lean year round then you're just naive no other word to describe you.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

NWWWFC said:


> if you think hes natty then you are an utter bellend, just leave this forum. I mean there's stupid and then there's utterly retarded. You look at the genuine natural competitions and look at those who have been lifting for a lot longer than he has and they just look skinny af, so if you think he can get to his size, keep growing and stay that lean year round then you're just naive no other word to describe you.


y u so mad?


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> *Lol at people thinking hes not natty. *
> 
> Hes been training since a young age and has great genetics.
> 
> End of the day if Mike ohearn can get his body naturally, then im pretty sure Jeff is natural. Uk-M dont think anyone can have a good physique naturally.


You realize he competed on stage for mens physique against other competitors who are all on the juice right? Don't go full retard.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Nara said:


> You realize he competed on stage for mens physique against other competitors who are all on the juice right? Don't go full retard.


He's just went full retard mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol at people biting to @SkinnyJ and his natty trolling again.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Nara said:


> You realize he competed on stage for mens physique against other competitors who are all on the juice right? Don't go full retard.


he placed **** in the olympia brb full retard


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

NWWWFC said:


> if you think hes natty then you are an utter bellend, just leave this forum. I mean there's stupid and then there's utterly retarded. You look at the genuine natural competitions and look at those who have been lifting for a lot longer than he has and they just look skinny af, so if you think he can get to his size, keep growing and stay that lean year round then you're just naive no other word to describe you.


your post is so full of **** you clearly have no idea what you're talking about

he's hardly grown in the past 2-3 years pmsl


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd say he's natty (IMO), at that % body fat regardless of genetics or not, steroids would cause some amount of vascularity lol he seems to have none... especially tren. He's just lean and he actually has been lifting for a quite an amount of time. He used to be a wrestler, don't quote me on this but I'm pretty sure he was a junior champ, so obviously needed to lift weights for that.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

go to 4.40 roflmao the dude is not big by any means at all, just shredded and has a good frame simples. body building is largely an illusion


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

zyphy said:


> your post is so full of **** you clearly have no idea what you're talking about
> 
> he's hardly grown in the past 2-3 years pmsl


no idea? So youre telling me if you take steroids youre going to grow? Nah thats not how it works hence why the physique athletes stay the size they do and bbers keep on growing because you can control the size you put on jesus if you dont know that you shouldnt even comment.

Come back to me when you find a photo of a full on natural BODYBUILDER competitor who is bigger than that of Jeff who is a PHYSIQUE athlete.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

NWWWFC said:


> no idea? So youre telling me if you take steroids youre going to grow? Nah thats not how it works hence why the physique athletes stay the size they do and bbers keep on growing because you can control the size you put on jesus if you dont know that you shouldnt even comment.
> 
> Come back to me when you find a photo of a full on natural BODYBUILDER competitor who is bigger than that of Jeff who is a PHYSIQUE athlete.


Lazar angelov is a physique competitor and is natty :lol:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

NWWWFC said:


> no idea? So youre telling me if you take steroids youre going to grow? Nah thats not how it works hence why the physique athletes stay the size they do and bbers keep on growing because you can control the size you put on jesus if you dont know that you shouldnt even comment.
> 
> Come back to me when you find a photo of a full on natural BODYBUILDER competitor who is bigger than that of Jeff who is a PHYSIQUE athlete.












do you think this guy is natty? I already know what you're going to say pmsl

in your own words "so if you think he can get to his size, keep growing and stay that lean year round"

then you say: "So youre telling me if you take steroids youre going to grow?"

lmfao make your mind up


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Lazar angelov is a physique competitor and is natty :lol:


and Ulisses Jr. and Simeon Panda :lol:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

NWWWFC said:


> and Ulisses Jr. and Simeon Panda :lol:


Didn't actually know who Ulisses jr was until now. I just googled him... Holy sh1t, insane genetics.


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

zyphy said:


> do you think this guy is natty? I already know what you're going to say pmsl
> 
> in your own words "so if you think he can get to his size, keep growing and stay that lean year round"
> 
> ...


I only have opinions on those I have done my research on and followed for a long time so dont tell me what my opinion is.

I dont see your point in quoting me twice?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

NWWWFC said:


> I only have opinions on those I have done my research on and followed for a long time so dont tell me what my opinion is.
> 
> I dont see your point in quoting me twice?


still haven't answered my question m8


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

zyphy said:


> still haven't answered my question m8


if you read my last post properly, you will see why I havent


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

NWWWFC said:


> if you read my last post properly, you will see why I havent


a simple yes or no would do


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

zyphy said:


> a simple yes or no would do


you seem a bit uptight in why I wont answer your question. you feeling okay?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

NWWWFC said:


> you seem a bit uptight in why I wont answer your question. you feeling okay?


im fine m8. you're drifting away from the original argument so i'll leave it at that


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

NWWWFC said:


> you seem a bit uptight in why I wont answer your question. you feeling okay?


Just ignore him mate, another non avi phaggot who's delusional. Probably on 1g+ of gear and still looks like sh*t  .


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

NWWWFC said:


> no idea? So youre telling me if you take steroids youre going to grow? Nah thats not how it works hence why the physique athletes stay the size they do and bbers keep on growing because you can control the size you put on jesus if you dont know that you shouldnt even comment.
> 
> Come back to me when you find a photo of a full on natural BODYBUILDER competitor who is bigger than that of Jeff who is a PHYSIQUE athlete.


ffs have you not seen mike o hern?

HEs natural and 3 times the size of jeff.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Nara said:


> Just ignore him mate, another non avi phaggot who's delusional. Probably on 1g+ of gear and still looks like sh*t  .


i dont need an avi to confirm i look pretty good pmsl

1g? more like 40mg/dbol a day lmfao, mirin' your chicken calves btw, better start some calves raises m8


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> ffs have you not seen mike o hern?
> 
> HEs natural and 3 times the size of jeff.


Mike o tren* sorry thought I would correct your typo :lol:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

NWWWFC said:


> Mike o tren* sorry thought I would correct your typo :lol:


Its just glutamine, Bccas and flu shots.


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

The lad's 20 yrs old and been lifting since he was 15. You'd think someone would've outed him by now if he was using gear


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Toxiic said:


> Haha I some times wonder if you guys are serious


No not really.

But it's an impossible question, it's not as simple as "x" gives you big traps or you can't have big delts with out using "y"

There's too many varibles diet, genetics, lifestyle, training style etc.

You've got as much chance of guessing what he had for lunch as you have his ped protocol.


----------



## Toxiic (Mar 11, 2015)

Brook877 said:


> No not really.
> 
> But it's an impossible question, it's not as simple as "x" gives you big traps or you can't have big delts with out using "y"
> 
> ...


I understand that im not some fool that thinks steroids will give me a body of a god. My genetics are pretty damn good I would say except for maybe my height but i'm honestly happy about it because both of my parents are 5''4 and my lucky ass is 5''11


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

7 pages on Jeff Seid! Lol i cant stand that guy but id say hes running atleast 7 inches up his a hole.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------

